# lab an golden retrieve mix



## KittenLoverAlways

Wher he go? please help i live in Boston area, in vermont. And lose my little puppy name Milky way. He is sweet and like Dave brand cat food if you find him. Please Tell him I sorry about last night and come back home. He is white and brown on ears and has a tail. he is one year age and 4 days. He has no coller and his nose is Black.
THANKS FOR EVERBODY HELP ME


----------

